# Post Attachments



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

When and how does one post attachments?:smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

PKO220 said:


> When and how does one post attachments?:smt023


Due to server space restrictions I've limited uploading attachments to "supporting members" only.

If you just want to post images in your post, you can find the instructions here: 

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------

